# Kernel patches per intel speedstep?

## cerri

Qualcuno sa sa esistono?

O devo per forza prendere il kernel 2.5?

----------

## mrfree

Installa l'ultima patch ACPI http://acpi.sourceforge.net, fai attenzione che potresti aver bisogno di fixare la dsdt del tuo computer per rendere funzionante il sistema speedstep e le altre features (maggiori info le trovi sul sito)

Poi dai uno sguardo qui...

http://www.goof.com/pcg/marc/speedstep.html

----------

## cerri

Grande, grazie.   :Very Happy: 

----------

